# Viren in Bildern bei Dateiupload / Echtzeitvirenscanner für Webserver



## outsidaa (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich erstelle gerade eine Webseite, wo unter anderem ein Bildupload angeboten wird. Nun habe ich in der Vergangenheit gehört, dass es auch Viren in Bildern z.B. JPG Dateien geben soll.

Ich habe leider noch nie im Webbereich über eine solche Virenbehandlung gehört. 

Muss ich da was beachten? 

Gruß

Adam

P.S.: Weiß nicht ob das hier das richtige Forum ist, konnte es nicht wirklich einem der Webthemen zuordnen.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Normalerweise ist es Sache des Server-Administrators dafür Sorge zu tragten dass sein Server nicht zur "Dreckschleuder" wird.
Schliesslich geht es ja auch um seine eigene Sicherheit..... auch unter Linux, welches ja auf den meisten Webservern läuft.
Es gibt für Linux zwar nicht so viele Viren wie für Windows, aber es gibt sie.
Er wäre also gut beraten wenn er einen Virenscanner, vorzugsweise in echtzeit, laufen hat.
So werden, z.B. Deine Bilder, schon beim Upload im temporären Verzeichnis nach Viren und anderem "Ungeziefer" gescannt.
Frage den Admin also ob er einen Echtzeit Virenscanner laufen hat.
Wenn ja, dann ist alles in Butter und Du brauchst Dich um nichts weiter zu kümmern.
Wenn nein, dann würd ich Dir aus o.g. Gründen dazu raten den Hoster zu wechseln. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## outsidaa (3. Februar 2009)

*Echtzeitvirenscanner für Webserver*

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Webapplikation betreiben, wo unter anderem Bilder hochgeladen werden können. Nun gibt es angeblich auch Bilderviren. Muss ich einen Virenscanner auf meinem Apache Webserver installieren? Habe noch nie von sowas gehört?

Gruß

Adam


----------

